# Introducing new kitten to existing cats



## texas (19 July 2017)

So, I'm picking up a new kitten tomorrow (from a Rescue) and I have two cats already.  One of these is very playful and the other less bothered, both are around 5 years old.  When I brought the last kitten home (one of my existing two when I still lived at my mum's with her 3) he was just released into the house and the other cats weren't bothered, but I'm feeling unsure this time what to do.  They really didn't get on with my grumpy old cat which I lost a couple of months back, but I'm hoping as it's a kitten the existing ones won't feel threatened.  Any thoughts?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 July 2017)

whenever I've introduced a kitten to an existing cat, I've kept the kitten well away (easier for me as the cats dont live in the main part of the house anyway usually) for a couple of weeks. so existing cat gets used to the idea there's another cat around. they then get the run of the utility room together (its huge 33ft x 12ft). never had a problem with same sex kitten/cats getting on this way and they've all ended up best buddies.


----------



## Lacuna (19 July 2017)

after a week and a half, we've got the point where old cat and new kitten are happy to be in the same room for an hour or so. Old cat hisses at kitten if she comes too close but otherwise ignores her. Not leaving them alone unsupervised as yet, but I'm taking this as reasonably positive.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 July 2017)

texas said:



			So, I'm picking up a new kitten tomorrow (from a Rescue) and I have two cats already.  One of these is very playful and the other less bothered, both are around 5 years old.  When I brought the last kitten home (one of my existing two when I still lived at my mum's with her 3) he was just released into the house and the other cats weren't bothered, but I'm feeling unsure this time what to do.  They really didn't get on with my grumpy old cat which I lost a couple of months back, but I'm hoping as it's a kitten the existing ones won't feel threatened.  Any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Introduce slowly, and don't leave kitten alone with the other two till well established.   Have separate toilet for kitten in a separate room at night and careful there are no precious ornaments around to go flying.


----------



## texas (20 July 2017)

Thanks.  I spent last night trying to kitten proof the house a bit.  It's rather open plan at the moment, but I'll set up litter tray, food etc in the bedroom so she can be shut in there when unattended. So excited!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 July 2017)

We will need photos when you get her.


----------



## texas (20 July 2017)

This assumes I can work out how to post a photo without photobucket and from my phone!


----------



## Auslander (20 July 2017)

Can you get your hands on a large dog crate? I used one to introduce a new kitten years ago, and it worked really well. Kitten was in another room at night/when we weren't around, and then went in the crate in the same room as resident cat during the day. He was only in there fro 2 days - I figured it was safe to let them get together when the older cat was rubbing against the kitten through the bars of the crate, and I caught them sleeping side by side.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 July 2017)

Photobucket needs to hang their head in shame for screwing everything up with their new t&c.  *sobs*


----------



## texas (20 July 2017)

Sorry I've got no idea how to make images work  I can whatsapp them to someone if someone is feeling helpful?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 July 2017)

The pics open in a new tab! 

Gorgeous kitten! So fluffy!


----------



## texas (21 July 2017)

oh that's good Faracat!  They don't do anything for me.  Yes, gorgeous bundle of fluff.  Spending today working from home sat in the bedroom with her.


----------

